# BAGHDAD | Tablo Park - Mixed Use | 100m+ | 25 fl | App



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Baghdad , Iraq
Mixed use project :
5 Stars Hotel + Mall + Offices
Status : Approved


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------

